# Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/16



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Despite the best efforts of his opponent, Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel took to the skies, hitting his awe-inspiring 450 splash to pick up a win in WWE NXT's main event.

Nothing is none about tonight's show, but discuss anyways.​


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hopefully it's another solid show.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

From commercials that were shown tonight looks like we are going to get a strong emphasis on Danielson which is always cool. It would be awesome as hell if Danielson had a match with Punk, but I may be asking for a bit much too soon...

More Wade Barrett please.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes more Bryan. He needs a win by submission. Preferably against a WWE PRO.

No more Botchtunga. Guy is a bore to watch.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Should be another good show tonight hopefully.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LIVE baby, LIVE.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

John Cena will address the NXT Rookies at the start of the show apparently.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

He will?


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> John Cena will address the NXT Rookies at the start of the show apparently.


Well that should be interesting. Hopefully he brings up his history with the Miz and gives Bryan a nice rub.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good god, they're throwing Cena out there already? Did not take them long.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Desperation for ratings? Can't say I blame WWE for this move. I bet the rating will be a 1.3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

They should have probably promoted this on RAW that Cena was appearing, that would be sure to boost the ratings


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Would have been smart to promote it on RAW, but maybe it wasn't decided on until today. Either way, a Cena appearance should give the show a little boost. I'm interested to see what he has to say to all of the rookies. I've got to say, NXT has been a solid show so far and I find myself looking forward to it on Tuesday nights. It's an interesting new concept. I'm a fan of the Daniel Bryan/Miz program and I really like Heath Slater.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Really looking forward to tonight's show, btw I was thinking the other of how great would it have been if Bob Holly was on this show, he would have been stiff withe these rookies lol.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

what time does it start?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^10 eastern

Hardy & Gabriel vs. Punk & Young has been announced.


----------



## agrandscene (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone have any idea when they're going to start eliminating wrestlers from the competition? I mean, if NXT's season is only 4 months, it should be coming up sometime soon.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Watch them get like a 2.0 cause of Cena.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Watch them get like a 2.0 cause of Cena.


Ya Cena Ruins like everything now days. Cena is the reason that WWE Is Now PG


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

ZdSquirt said:


> Ya Cena Ruins like everything now days. Cena is the reason that WWE Is Now PG


A 2.0 would not ruin NXT at all. It would be an outstanding achievement and a milestone. Nice generic Cena-bashing attempt though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crimson™ said:


> A 2.0 would not ruin NXT at all. It would be an outstanding achievement and a milestone. Nice generic Cena-bashing attempt though.


:lmao "generic Cena bashing attempt."

I doubt Cena can bring it up to 2.0 though. I mean this was only announced today. I can see it rising up a bit though.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Well here we go, hoping for Daniels first win tonight. I said the same last week, but whatever.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

man the theme is gayyy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk Opening The SHOW!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sarena is proof bald chicks are hot as hell


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO!!! Punk & Young for Tag Champs!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i would mark with darren young and cena in the same ring


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

here comes black cena


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like they were right about Cena starting the show...but why is he coming out with the S.E.S? And is darker...? :side:


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

CM Punk to start the show. 

Lol, one of the Wayans brothers or whatever is behind the announce table.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

marlon waynes is right behind michael cole, lmaooooooo


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

2 weeks away, one guy will leave....who will it be?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao at Punk scaring the ring announcer.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

matt is still over as hell


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

gabriel looks better without the battlestar galatica gear


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm glad that Matt finally got his own merch


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Who thinks CM Punk won't tag into the match?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whoa...we've got Punk fans in the building


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Where is the show, there are a lot of noticeable Punk chants.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn y could this not be punk vs miz


----------



## DMK8 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol the darren young look


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just an FYI, there is no tweet on the WWE NXT Twitter page stating that Cena is going to be on the show addressing the rookies tonight, so don't expect that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES SES! Serena's cans are freaking huge once again. Punk chants.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank God Hardy has got rid of those ridiculous purple tights


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

CM Punk chant :shocked:


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

By all means, Matt. Keep the shirt on.

I guess the other Cena is starting the show.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

RatherDashing said:


> By all means, Matt. Keep the shirt on.
> 
> I guess the other Cena is starting the show.


Lol.

I expect Skip to be sent home soon.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...This match is actually pretty good.

Man I miss tag matches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just started watching now


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if darren young gives him the attidude adjustment well it will be official


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:yum:Serena's breasts are highly entrancing


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that the pros are letting the rookies handle most of the match. Not bad


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm liking Young, he looks the part to succeed.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Do we need Cena for this schtick? just more Serena will do for me


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow young is actually having a very good showing so far.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Serena needs to grow her hair


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Where is this show? some major Punk chants going down, God Bless Justin TV


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :yum:Serena's breasts are highly entrancing


She looks pretty good as well. Bald head and all.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe it's my eyes but i saw a 'fatt hardy' sign


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can't wait for South Park tomorrow.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder if Young will become the latest member of SES, his resolve seems to be breaking, could work well with the whole brainwashing angle


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Omega_VIK said:


> I see that the pros are letting the rookies handle most of the match. Not bad


That's how it should be.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i love Heel Cole


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So, Young is heel?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got a feeling Hardy will somehow get in and clean house and win.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets see the GTS!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a pretty good match so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match so far.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

thegreatone15 said:


> That's how it should be.


Well in most NXT tag matches, the pros started the match off or one pro and one rookie starts off the match. Something different I noticed.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

12 minute match very nice


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> maybe it's my eyes but i saw a 'fatt hardy' sign


I saw it too. Poor Matt.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

why can't barrett and danielson get this much time, smfh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously, NXT Cole and Raw Cole are like two different commentators. Maybe its because he has Matthews to compliment him.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> why can't barrett and danielson get this much time, smfh


To be fair both of those guys have had the most exposure, all the rest need a bit of time


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow this is a great match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL go matt!!!`1


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk to interfere!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

GTS GTS GTS!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GTS!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great match, and GTS for the finish. Young pins Hardy


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty good match by the four. Nice to see Darren Young start to rid himself of the goofiness. 

Oh shit....nevermind.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, CM Jesus is the man


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk rules, great match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

huh......i don't get it. All i know is that punk is a badass


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

OHmigod what incompetent refereeing. Almost TNA-level bad : p Boo Mr. Gallows. Why did you have to interfere?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Brilliant ending, I love it, I definitely wouldn't be surprised to see Young make the grade, anything Punk touches just now turns to gold


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Young Pinned Hardy!! But still CM Punk is not impressed lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL does anyone else hear that kid screaming "WHAT?!"


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole your an idiot!

Until Young commits himself to Straight Edge then Punk could care less about Young.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is actually alive tonight


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

why does luke gallows look like festus?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

there's only 1 guy punk mentors, luke gallows


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit.....Khali vs. Bryan?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wtf lololol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Daniel Bryan  vs. Khali


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Young Pinned Hardy!! But still CM Punk is not impressed lol


Well have wouldn't have pinned him without the GTS.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm loving the psychology with Punk and Young


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great Khali?! lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Great the best wrestler daniel bryan against the great botch, khali......ugh


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....oh shit this aint gonna be good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oh ugh, Bryan vs Khali.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan is facing KHALI?! fpalm fpalm I'm about to change the fucking channel


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bryan/Khali? son of a........


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes!! Bryan to go 0-4 and get voted off soon! Cannot wait! 

Still think there is too much wrestling and not enough promo/backstage time for all the rookies though


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Seriously, NXT Cole and Raw Cole are like two different commentators. Maybe its because he has Matthews to compliment him.


Yeah, well the Cole on this show is playing off being anti anything that the rookies, because they haven't proved anything yet. It's to give the show a different feel. On Raw he is the standard old guy he's always been.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> why does luke gallows look like festus?


twin brothers


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Great Khali. I guess we can't have get a good match out of the giant fool.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

can he even cattle mutilate the punjabi prince?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO the IWC must be heart-broken. Bryan Danielson vs. The Great Khali...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

New School Fire said:


> Daniel Bryan  vs. Khali


I hope Khali shows him how to really make the Cattle Mutilation work


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Yes!! Bryan to go 0-4 and get voted off soon! Cannot wait!
> 
> Still think there is too much wrestling and not enough promo/backstage time for all the rookies though


You are stupid. Bryan isn't going to be voted off. He is the focus of the show.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

That was a very good match. I'm curious about the ending, though. Young and Punk worked well together, so my only real thought would be that the reason for the attack is either a bit of jealousy as Josh Mathews suggested or maybe some kind of retaliation for not embracing the Straight Edge lifestyle, which I think is more likely. Either way, I think they've created an interesting arc for Young/Punk and now the team that seemeed like they were 100% on the same page, Gabriel/Hardy, had some issues.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

JeremyCB23 said:


> why does luke gallows look like festus?


Maybe because Luke Gallows is Festus.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> twin brothers


really?

edit i just wiki him it is him lol no way!

wow


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

JeremyCB23 said:


> why does luke gallows look like festus?


Because he is Festus. Punk "cleansed" him of all the drugs that made him messed up and made him Festus, and revealed his name to be Luke Gallows.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> really?


They're the same person.... lol I'm guessing you don't watch smackdown.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by TJTheGr81
> Seriously, NXT Cole and Raw Cole are like two different commentators. Maybe its because he has Matthews to compliment him.


Your just hoping that live on RAW he will forget what show he is on and just start ripping the shit up, I'd love Cole to have a split personality for his character, it would be brilliant during matches, could give Lawler the night off from time to time


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

You can win a match with CM Punk but if you're not Straight Edge he'll still kick your ass. :gun:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so is Cena going to appear tonight?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> They're the same person.... lol I'm guessing you don't watch smackdown.


no lol its not on in oklahoma, just started to rewatch it


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I must say I loved the attack at the end, Punk is giving Young a taste of the good life and what could be, but then putting him back down to earth with a bang


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

well at least its not the main event.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Audioslave theme is AWFUL


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

daniel's robe looks like a dressing gown


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

This is going to be horrible.

As horrible as all the wrestlemania themes put together.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

bryan had sex with cole's sister


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Let's see if the rookie Daniel Bryan can carry Khali to a half decent match.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Tell me, kayfabe-wise and storyline-wise, if Bryan goes 0-4 here, why the hell would he not be the one voted off, especially since none of the pros seem to support him (right now). 

Although Matthews says Bryan has "impressed a lot of people".


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

im back babes said:


> Audioslave theme is AWFUL


What are you smoking?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> so is Cena going to appear tonight?


No. There was never a Twitter post on the NXT account that said he would be on the show. Somebody made it up.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Danielson vs Khali fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Daniel Bryan, RIP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL at the people dancing


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> so is Cena going to appear tonight?


Already been on, pinned Matt Hardy


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there such thing as an anti-dream match? lol.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

here we go!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*wwe crowd Dancing*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL at Matthews: "You should see your rating, its pretty low"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole is a NXT badass :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole should be a heel full-time.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so happy Khali has become a write off guy.

Beating Khali: 10 on the DBMM


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, does Danielson care about Cole? Fuck no.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cole: "Danial Bryan measures things on his blog to see how manly they are... I mean cmon!"

Matthews: "You should see your rating.. it's low."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> Already been on, pinned Matt Hardy





Wow, he really grew his hair out over night.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lol at Cole refering to Daniel's manliness meter


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow is he going to win with this guillotine?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHIT!! He got him down on his knees


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at cole


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Lmao, Cole: Daniel Bryan goes to bed at 8 pm.
Mathews: So you go to bed at 830. 

Bryan taking it to Khali.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL Cole owns


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

When the hell is Bryan going to win a match?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

IWC is gonna explode even though it's a storyline


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is the New Jersey Nets of the NXT division.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeesss! 0-4. Suck it, Bryan fans 

Time to change my sig


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

....oh god....


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

0-4 and he's still going to win.

fpalm


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH COME ON THE BIG SHOW!?!? Miz apparently wants to kill bryan (kayfabe)


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

The Big Show?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at the morons dancing to Khali's music.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cuss::cuss::cuss: AmDrag just got pinned by the Punjabi Waste of TV Space. Dammit...

Oh shit, its Show...Bryan is dead.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

:lmao Brian should change his second name to Harowitz


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the bitching that's going to commence will never end


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf! this is stupid now! i am a mark at this point lol i can't wait for bryan to destroy the miz (and i love the miz)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the *2008 Detroit Lions* of the NXT division.


Fixed it for ya. You can thank me later


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

just so people know ... this storyline with danielson is too humble him, as if the wwe is a different level.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

the losing angle gets him over as a face


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wade Barrett ftw.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Show wouldn't even go down on his knees for Bryan. 0-4, cranberried man.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's True said:


> the losing angle gets him over as a face


Except I'm fairly sure I just heard cheers when Khali pinned him and Show chokeslammed him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BARRETTTTTT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeesss! 0-4. Suck it, Bryan fans
> 
> Time to change my sig


Wow, you're taking this shit seriously, aren't you?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Is there such thing as an anti-dream match? lol.


Khali vs Hornswoggle?

Giant Gonzales vs Khali?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the New Jersey Nets of the NXT division.


TY for not mentioning the 76ers 


Darkwing Duck said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeesss! 0-4. Suck it, Bryan fans
> 
> Time to change my sig


You support Morrison. I feel worse for you than I do for any AmDrag fan.

Don't PM me this time.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

They seriously need to re-think how they vote off people on NXT.

They need to just have the pros vote, but then have Vince stand before all of the rookies when they are ready to vote someone off. Vince just paces in front of the guys, and then goes up to a few of them before going up to the guy who gets voted off, and then he says "YOUR FIRED!!!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Fixed it for ya. You can thank me later





Good point, Bryan is like that QB that ran out of bounds when they were backed at the 1 yard line for a safety.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

will94 said:


> Except I'm fairly sure I just heard cheers when Khali pinned him and Show chokeslammed him.


humble pie


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah i know its a storyline but it is still hard not to complain.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The mark in me detests that Khali just fucking pinned Bryan. :side: But it'll make it all the more worth it when he gets his revenge and wins. Jericho and Regal should take over on commentary for the Barrett/Sheffield match. It would be epic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> yeah i know its a storyline but it is still hard not to complain.


he's getting humbled.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Good point, Bryan is like that QB that ran out of bounds when they were backed at the 1 yard line for a safety.


Dan Olovsky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGs1VuT6FEw


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

0-4 and he will still win, way to bury the rest of the talent


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

Goddammit.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is the new Colin Delaney


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow NXT is so much better than Raw. Actual wrestling on a wrestling show! Who woulda thunk??


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol at the morons dancing to Khali's music.


They are not morons they make Khali watchable


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

New Game Idea: For every FFXII commercial you see, you drink. For every Charles Barkley or Shimp Guy Taco Bell Commercial, you drink and get a taco.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good show so far...excited to see what Jericho does, so far he has been quite comical on NXT


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

VikVaughn said:


> Wow NXT is so much better than Raw. Actual wrestling on a wrestling show! Who woulda thunk??


You say that about a show with Khali on it?

But in general you're right


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

It's True said:


> the losing angle gets him over as a face



Yeah, that done wonders for MVP


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> New Game Idea: For every FFXII commercial you see, you drink. For every Charles Barkley or Shimp Guy Taco Bell Commercial, by you drink and get a taco.


i can do that, but if i have to drink every time i see a hot tub time machine comercial i would die


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm really digging Daniel Bryan's NXT arc and I think some people need to realize that him losing doesn't mean he's going to get voted off or anything. He's one of the main focal points of the show and he'll be around until the end. I also want to say how much I like Michael Cole's commentary on NXT. It's a refreshing change for him and like listening to him rag on Daniel Bryan. Not because I don't like Daniel Bryan, by the way, but it's just fun to listen to.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh 15 minute of raw rebound + wrestlemania


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Good point, *Bryan is like that QB that ran out of bounds when they were backed at the 1 yard line for a safety*.


Drew Stanton.

fpalm


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

3VK said:


> TY for not mentioning the 76ers
> 
> 
> You support Morrison. I feel worse for you than I do for any AmDrag fan.


And... that matters why? I could make fun of any wrestler you like, who cares? People can mark out for who they want to mark out for. Why don't you get off your high horse?

I think Josh almost said "Bryan Danielson" right after the match. Good storyline. Hope Tarver shows up tonight



> Daniel Bryan is the new Colin Delaney


Lol!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's sad that botchtunga has more wins than danielson. I know they are wanting to make him a face, but when you win you get cheered, point is that gabriel is getting the most cheers on this show, mainly because he is with hardy and he is winning.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I just realize something, why the hell aren't I there live? I live like 20 minutes from the staples center lol.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

I've explained why he won't get kayfabe voted off the show before but it's simple:

1.Loss to world champ (put in good effort)
2.Subsequent loss to other rookie due to injury against world champ
3.His Pro got pinned in his tag match (he was close to victory, miz got in way)
4.Loss to difficult big "pro" (good effort and no other rookie would be able to beat him either)

They'll keep him on but warn him that it was by the skin of his teeth. He was the favorite to begin with, and they have to take away that thinking to keep this show interesting with a string of difficult losses.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

i wish everybody had charisma like stone cold


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> It's sad that botchtunga has more wins than danielson. I know they are wanting to make him a face, but when you win you get cheered, point is that gabriel is getting the most cheers on this show, mainly because he is with hardy and he is winning.


More like because he's with Hardy and he does a 450 splash.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Armor said:


> I've explained why he won't get kayfabe voted off the show before but it's simple:
> 
> 1.Loss to world champ (put in good effort)
> 2.Subsequent loss to other rookie due to injury against world champ
> ...


it will happen exactly like this.


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

These recap packages sure do show off some slick editing...but do they really need to be this long?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

ryanm1058123 said:


> i wish everybody had charisma like stone cold


Why, then what would make Stone Cold different. 

You need guys that are fucking terrible, so you appreciate the good ones more.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Imagine the pop Daniels will get when he pins the Miz


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Darkwing Duck said:


> And... that matters why? I could make fun of any wrestler you like, who cares? People can mark out for who they want to mark out for. Why don't you get off your high horse?


I'm not making fun of anything. I'm just saying your opinions lose all validity when you support that garbage. And don't be jealous that my horse is bigger than your horse.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

the_ great_muta said:


> Drew Stanton.
> 
> fpalm


Can't blame him for not knowing the Detriot Tigers


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> More like because he's with Hardy and he does a 450 splash.


yeah i put hardy, but that 450 splash is awesome to see once again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*In 2 week the fans are not going to vote him off, the wwe wrestlers will but not the fans*


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Im pretty sure we've seen this video package before.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Armor said:


> I've explained why he won't get kayfabe voted off the show before but it's simple:
> 
> 1.Loss to world champ (put in good effort)
> 2.Subsequent loss to other rookie due to injury against world champ
> ...


There's also the option of keeping him in to piss off The Miz. His character is one who nobody likes so it's conceivable that the other pros would want to stick it to him. It would help Miz' character, not so sure about Bryan.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole would like Otunga.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Otunga, but god damn film a pretape for fucks sake.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

didn't we just see this?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay, replaying the Otunga promo. I guess some people may have missed it the first time? But definitely shows they are going to push Otunga heavily.



> I'm not making fun of anything. I'm just saying your opinions lose all validity when you support that garbage. And don't be jealous that my horse is bigger than your horse.


So opinions are valid or invalid based on which wrestlers you like? It's just black and white like that? I don't even know who your horse is. Is there any real need to go around trying to bait people that enjoy Morrison (not just from you). Obviously he must be doing something right to have the fans he does.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hate this guy....he failed out of harvard law, and sir you are FAR from the rock


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I just realize something, why the hell aren't I there live? I live like 20 minutes from the staples center lol.


You didn't know that the Smackdown/NXT tapings were gonna be there tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

im back babes said:


> They are not morons they make Khali watchable


Shit, they don't make Khali watchable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They've shown this already...

Man, I got some serious déjà vu reading two comments in this thread, just a minute ago.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> *In 2 week the fans are not going to vote him off, the wwe wrestlers will but not the fans*


I'm pretty sure the fans have no say in the matter.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

perro said:


> Imagine the pop Daniels will get when he pins the Miz


It will be freaking massive. I will love every minute of it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh come on, barrett is gonna only get 3 minutes arghhhhhh


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Tarver getting a match tonight.

Lets see what he does this time around.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wooo Slater!!!!, im warming up to the guy.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets have Harvard vs. Harvard Law

Christopher Nowinski vs. David Otunga....if only Chris didn't get injured.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> didn't we just see this?


They must think we have short term memory loss.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, they don't make Khali watchable.


Just don't watch Khali watch the idiots dance then he's 'watchable'

SHIT


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

This show might get better when wrestlemania is over. Seems like every week we gotta go through about 10-15 minutes of raw recaps and wrestlemania match listings.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Daffney is selling the tacks that were pulled out of her body on ebay....i looked that up rather then watch the dave batist er otunga promo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thegreatone15 said:


> You didn't know that the Smackdown/NXT tapings were gonna be there tonight?


No lol, ive been working overtime so i can leave next week for Wrestlemania.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I wonder if WWE will have Tarver show us why he is Mr. 1.9 tonight.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cellino & Barnes commercial!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Tarver will win by KO


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone see the newest Hall of Famer?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Daffney is selling the tacks that were pulled out of her body on ebay....i looked that up rather then watch the dave batist er otunga promo


Much?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> No lol, ive been working overtime so i can leave next week for Wrestlemania.


Oh well, your going to Wrestlemania so that's all the better.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If Pete Rose doesn't get tombstoned Monday, I riot!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Icon™ said:


> Anyone see the newest Hall of Famer?


Lol, yeah I saw that on his twitter.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

im back babes said:


> Just don't watch Khali watch the idiots dance then he's 'watchable'
> 
> SHIT


WTF? You just said that they made him watchable, ugh. You're not making sense.


----------



## t4dodge (Jan 22, 2010)

Pete Rose had a mouthfull of Kane...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, Look at the force Kane hit that Tombston, billiant, he can barely lift a guy off the ground now for a poor chokeslam


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Much?


http://cgi.ebay.com/WIN-TNA-Knockou...ts_Fan_Shop?hash=item1e5aef3e82#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

no christian sadly with slater.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Heath Slater looks like Rocky Dennis.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, Slater should definitely have the gay gimmick


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Carlito's music is so inappropriate for Tarver's character


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL. Tarver coming out to Carlito's theme is the funniest one of em all.


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow thats some intimidating music there for tarver!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

boring, end the match ... i want to see barret.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

New School Fire said:


> Lol, yeah I saw that on his twitter.


Me too. I lol'd, but Iit wasn;t thread worthy so I posted it here. Did you ever see his pic of when he got the call for NTX?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Does Tarver remind anyone else of Bruce from the Tekken games?


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Cole is a vintage dumbass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow that was nice


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Icon™ said:


> Me too. I lol'd, but Iit wasn;t thread worthy so I posted it here. Did you ever see his pic of when he got the call for NTX?


Nah, I didn't.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why isn't Christian and Carlito there?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

crowd is dead


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is dead...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What? Tarver has 5 kids?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh nvm they are backstage watching the match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at the cole/josh conversation


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, Matthews heeling on Michael Tarver.

Oh shoot! Tarver is berried now!

He's likely to be the first one to go. So sad that he got paired up with Carlito.

Well, at least he got the postmatch heat.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone notice the cheap shots Matthews has been getting throughout the night?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, it's quiet


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Did Matthews just turn heel for like ten seconds?


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> WTF? You just said that they made him watchable, ugh. You're not making sense.


He's watchable when the idiots are dancing but not when he's wrestling.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Tarver is gone soon.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please don't make tarver a jobber, he's way too good to be a jobber. Crap he lost again...

But he just owned slater then.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

New School Fire said:


> Nah, I didn't.


It's classic.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

uhh wierd ending...even carlito's rookies get burried everything around him is like a graveyard


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver is 0-2 but big after match beatdown


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tarver going Taz-like here lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ROFL!!!! that 5 second promo was epic


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Icon™ said:


> It's classic.


:lmao that's awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Skip and Regal.


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

Lame ending to a promising match. Slater was doing some cool stuff but his look/gimmick is pretty bad.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol Skip is gold.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i love this video package.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

JeremyCB23 said:


> ROFL!!!! that 5 second promo was epic


Yeah, holy shit, I love this guy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cornfed meathead promo was pretty funny.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HBK vs Taker promo again...god i love johnny cash


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

love this song


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

im back babes said:


> Lol Skip is gold.


Skip Sheffield is really enjoyable. Truly hope he makes it as a midcard face somewhere.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

There ain't no grave, can hold my body down.


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i love this video package.


I liked it the first 11 times I saw it. At least we got the shortened version.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Icon™ said:


> It's classic.


:lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hopefully barrett busts out the powerbomb instead of the fisherman carry slam


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I really hope they rename Skip's finisher, assuming he's allowed to use it of course.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This promo is just so damn epic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

im back babes said:


> He's watchable when the idiots are dancing but not when he's wrestling.


Okay, I get what you're saying, but don't tell me to watch the idiots dancing and not focus on the match, that's kind of stupid. But even when that's going on, he's not watchable.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing Barrett, wonder if the Champion of the World is with him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I must say, I enjoy Skip and Regal's segments a lot.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> I really hope they rename Skip's finisher, assuming he's allowed to use it of course.


What is his finisher now, and what is it called?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

3 minutes for barrett, stop hating on him


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I like Heath Slater so far and I think he has potential, but I've got to say that I'm not a fan of Michael Tarver so far. His whole gimmick revolves around him being able to knock someone out in 1.9 seconds, but this isn't boxing. I just haven't been very impressed with him at all so far.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Imagine the reaction to David Otunga bury Bryan next week.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I overdrew on my streaming limit, can some one give me a short version of what happened?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> What is his finisher now, and what is it called?


It's a fireman's carry transitioned into a package stunner which looks awesome. Unfortunately it's called the Over The Shoulder Boulder Holder


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jericho!!!


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

BRB marking out.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn, really wish I could have gotten tickets to the HoF. I'd love to see Dibiase's speech. 

The best in the world and Barrett


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Best In The World at what he does...and THAT is his protege!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jericho


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Y2J needs to get on the mic for this match, and call cole a vintage loser


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Twister Of Fate said:


> I like Heath Slater so far and I think he has potential, but I've got to say that I'm not a fan of Michael Tarver so far. His whole gimmick revolves around him being able to knock someone out in 1.9 seconds, but this isn't boxing. I just haven't been very impressed with him at all so far.


I mean they haven't showcased or differentiated him at all, so there would be no reason to be impressed at this point. His gimmick is unbelievable/not really credible based on his 2 matches. If they don't push him soon, he'll probably be voted off very quickly. Getting partnered with Carlito is pretty career-killing as well (Primo says hi)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol im loving skip


----------



## VikVaughn (Mar 17, 2010)

Do they film the Smackdown tapings at the same show they air this from?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Jericho


and Regal!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL Jericho


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow cole was actually loosing it laughing


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

classic Jericho lol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jericho truly is god.

CM Punk is Jesus...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho pounding on the announce table.

Do your job!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL Jericho owns


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Do your ****in job!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at Jericho and Matthews...Josh is so winning with me right now

I'd mark if Jericho said "ASK HIM!" while Barrett has a submission on Skip


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

"DO YOUR JOB!"

:lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lol jericho laughed.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

When Jericho is an old man he will be the best manager in pro wrestling ever.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

VikVaughn said:


> Do they film the Smackdown tapings at the same show they air this from?


Yes they do.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"DO YOUR FUCKING JOB"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

apparently jericho wants him to break his back


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Hell, whenever Jericho retires I hope he does Commentary. Lol!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Armor said:


> When Jericho is an old man he will be the best manager in pro wrestling ever.


the brain says WHAT


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Vintage! Skip Sheffield

"One day you'll come up with your own line, soon" - Michael Cole


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at cole


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Matthews on commentary lol


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

VINTAGE SKIP SHEFFIELD!

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol regal does not approve.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is Jericho the only Pro heel that's happy with his rookie?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ouch did you hear the bang after Barrett's Finisher?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris Jericho...once again the MVP of a match he isn't even IN. He is true excellence.

LOL at Regal: Why can't I have him?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn no walls on skip


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Ouch did you hear the bang after Barrett's Finisher?


his finisher is the powerbomb, he needs to use it


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> the brain says WHAT


he's already got best announcer ever, let Jericho have something when he's old


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

Marlon Wayans is in the house.... check out the twitpics http://twitter.com/MARLONLWAYANS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> Hell, whenever Jericho retires I hope he does Commentary. Lol!


He can still say that he's the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is Jericho the only Pro heel that's happy with his rookie?


seems like it


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I like Wade Barrett tonight a little bit more after that match, but I get the feeling that Skip Sheffield would get annoying to me and I actually think he's kind of in danger of getting eliminated in a couple of weeks, but that's just my opinion. And of course, Jericho owned during this match as usual. He's golden no matter what he does.

Once again, another solid episode of NXT. I'm enjoying the show every week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NXT continues to own. The show was again great. I can definitely see Young joining the S.E.S...perhaps right after Mania, or even during it. Skip Sheffield is starting to grow on me a little bit. The way they;re building up Daniel Bryan, when he finally snaps on Miz it'll be epic. Angel's in such an excellent position being paired with someone as over as Matt Hardy and having the most over move on the show. Loving this show right now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wade Barrett will be a huge star. Vince has himself a heel gold mine in barrett. Putting him with Jericho helps him so much.

Amdrag is going to snap on the miz soon, it's going to be great to watch. Cattle Mutilation please?

nxt is freaking great.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Win/Loss Records (As of tonight's show)

Daniel Bryan: 0-4
Darren Young: 2-1
David Otunga: 2-1
Heath Slater: 3-0
Justin Gabriel: 2-1
Michael Tarver: 0-2
Skip Sheffield: 0-2
Wade Barrett: 2-1

And since we are going to have our first voting in two weeks to see who gets voted off....who do you think it will be?

I think Michael Tarver will be the first to go.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

why said:


> When the hell is Bryan going to win a match?


When he wins the US Title from the Miz.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

What the fuck is the WWE doing with Danielson? I missed tonight because of work, but after seeing Danielson faced Khali and was squashed, I don't even want to watch it. Fuck.


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Daniel Bryan did not have a good night at all.

He got squashed by a jobber.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> What the fuck is the WWE doing with Danielson? I missed tonight because of work, but after seeing Danielson faced Khali and was squashed, I don't even want to watch it. Fuck.


They're building him into a serious feud as an underdog babyface against an established upper midcarder who hates him and happens to be his mentor and is thus stacking the odds against him on NXT, but even so, he's putting on admirable and courageous performances. Fresh and engaging angle that's earning some sympathy for Danielson.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Ahem I like to direct all the people slamming what the WWE is doing to Kenta Kobayashi

Kenta fucking Kobashi. This defined him. He lost over 60 matches in a row in AJPW, was constantly pinned in tag matches, and overall was made to look like he just barely lost for quite some time. This even worked it's way into his finisher, the Burning Hammer, where he was so determined to beat rival/friend Mitsuharu Misawa he had to invent a move that has yet to be kicked out of.

Danielson is a Determinator, he fails and fails but refuses to die no matter what the Miz throws at him.

So the next time your favourite star loses a few matches 'Kenta Kobayashi'


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> What the fuck is the WWE doing with Danielson? I missed tonight because of work, but after seeing Danielson faced Khali and was squashed, I don't even want to watch it. Fuck.


It seems like they are trying to set up a really good long-term story with him though. I don't know if you watched ECW the last couple years but it's somewhat similar to what Colin Delaney went through (although he had a better mentor  ). Colin kept losing and being booked in really tough fights similar to what Bryan is going through now. But the difference is that Colin wasn't really that good in the ring, and didn't look credible at all (was just too small and not technical enough) and couldn't overcome it and get the crowd fully on his side. Bryan should be able to accomplish that by the end of the long storyline, which should help him enormously in his WWE career, because if he just came in without this fanfare, he'd most likely be relegated to an Evan Bourne-like spot on Raw. 


*TLDR version*: Pretend it's a movie and this is the nadir part 2/3 through where the hero's family is killed, his girlfriend leaves him and the Empire is striking back. But through a magical deus ex machina he comes back to save the day. The end.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the WWE is getting a good chuckle out of the raging indy fans to LOL.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Tarver coming out to Carlito's theme by himself was full of the lulz.

I get what they are doing with Daniel Bryan, but his fan reaction is going downhill. He'll get a big win later and get a pop for that. But if he keeps losing, these WWE fans won't care about him. He will get over with his in-ring talent and he hasn't really shown any of that talent yet. He was not over AT ALL tonight. I'm excited to see where they are taking this though. I just hate seeing someone as untalented as Khali squashing DB...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dvr cut off before the main event.

how was it?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Main event was ok, nothing special.

I am starting to question their use of Daniel Bryan but I still think he will be a star in the long run.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

If Daniel Bryan had of won every single match he's competed in so far, people would be complaining that he's the next Superman. They're taking it slow, he's obviously going to turn it around.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> . Skip Sheffield is starting to grow on me a little bit.


Me, too! He's an entertainer. I like his strut, his muscle, and his hat - yup, yup,yup, I just love that hat - and he wears it so well! The Meathead makes me smile, and that's no bad thing.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

sterling said:


> When he wins the US Title from the Miz.


How awesome would it be if the Miz squashes Bryan.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice way to turn Bryan Danielson into a glorified Colin Delaney... better comeback to Ring Of Honor


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't judge on the stuff with Bryan yet, I have to see how it works out.

I'm more and more impressed with Barrett and also with Gabriel. My two MVP's of the night. Sheffield is growing on me, but I dunno. Something about him is quite awkward.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Crowd was as shit as it could've been. You could hear a pindrop during matches.
Barrett, Otunga and Gabriel, I'm really starting to like, but damn do I hate Sheffield, Tarver, Young and Slater. Bryan was not given the opportunity to show off his skills, so all those people who are creaming their pants over him need to stfu. I don't give a damn if he's the best in world - he didn't do nothing on NXT so far, and I'm starting to lose interest.

As for Jericho, he was gold as usual...

-Talk about Barrett!
-We are...
-More! (smiles)


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What the fuck is the WWE doing with Danielson? I missed tonight because of work, but after seeing Danielson faced Khali and was squashed, I don't even want to watch it. Fuck.


danielson fans just don't understand

1. danielson is a king of the indies
2. day 1 on NXT danielson told striker he doesn't belong here because he's better than everyone
3. danielson thinks because he did it in the indies, the wwe would be a piece of cake
4. danielson is getting reality slapped into him and having a slice of humble pie realizing the wwe is harder than the indies

it's really a great storyline if you sit back, put the mark in you away, and just see how brilliant the wwe is doing this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> Nice way to turn Bryan Danielson into a glorified Colin Delaney... better comeback to Ring Of Honor


Colin Delaney was nowhere near as over as Bryan is right now...oh, but I forgot...the point isn't to progress the story and get a guy over, he has to win all the matches


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Solid show. Alot of wrestling. I'm starting to wonder if the elimination episodes will be like NXT's own PPV's, so they'd develop the storylines during normal shows and then have twists and endings in the elimination episodes.

Positively impressed by Skip tonight. Tarver's probably gone first.


----------



## Sister Ray (Mar 13, 2010)

Gabriel seemed better this time! At least he did something else than the 450 only.

I'm not happy Bryan had to lose again. And to Khali, who is face and also loses pretty often. Hopefully next week Bryan will win or at least get to show his skills a tad better.



Onmi said:


> So the next time your favourite star loses a few matches 'Kenta Kobayashi'


Kenta KobaYAshi is KENTA, Kenta Kobashi is Kenta Kobashi. Good point tho. Hopefully Bryan doesn't need to lose as many times as Kobashi.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

'TALK ABOUT WADE BARRET!'
'we are...'
'MORE!!!'



LOOOOOOOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved jericho he actually laughed at himself after he shouted "MORE" at cole and mathews if you noticed and at the very end of the show regal saying "why can't I have him surely we could come to some sort of arrangement" I don't know what it is I love about this show I think its because it feels more lade back than RAW or smackdown it makes it funny and brilliant wrestling at the same time what else do you want from a wrestling show.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Good show this week. Gabriel, Young, Slater and Barrett all shined well. I liked the opening tag match with Gabriel and Young looking good and getting some decent time in-ring. Young actually looked great compared to his other two matches. I wasn't surprised by the end result either. 

Slatler actually looked decent as a face this time around and hit some nice moves as well as looking impressive. The same can't really be said for Tarver though...Which is unfortunate, because he's good on the mic and not half bad in ring. I'm pretty surprised Slater is now the one who holds the record of being undefeated among all the rookies. Could be a good sign for him.

I think Skip is going to turn on Regal or the other way around. It was a good ME for the time that it got and Barrett again looked impressive this week. Jericho interrupting the commentary again was gold. I loved how he laughed at himself after he shouted at Cole. :lmao I also like Barrett's finisher...I think he'll make it to the end.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Barrett, Bryan, Gabriel, Sheffield and possibly Otunga are quite easily the best prospects.


----------



## Rhasta (Jan 1, 2008)

Jericho's commentary was highlight of the show. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheffield to leave first plz Although I wouldn't mind if Tarver left first either. Slater needs to die.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Skip Sheffield was gold this week. Need more Skip every week on NXT.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is Jericho the only Pro heel that's happy with his rookie?


Christian is too.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Colin Delaney was nowhere near as over as Bryan is right now...oh, but I forgot...the point isn't to progress the story and get a guy over, he has to win all the matches


Why some people assumes that someone not liking him losing all the time means the person want him to obliterate the whole WWE?

WWE needs to be careful with all this loses because it can make Danielson lose crowd support if the losing streak continues for much longer (And I don't think a Kobashi-like push would work nowdays...)

What doesn't make much sense is: If they are serious on putting Bryan over, why book him vs Khali, a face? Why not use The Big Show on the actual match?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Flik said:


> Why some people assumes that someone not liking him losing all the time means the person want him to obliterate the whole WWE?
> 
> WWE needs to be careful with all this loses because it can make Danielson lose crowd support if the losing streak continues for much longer (And I don't think a Kobashi-like push would work nowdays...)
> 
> What doesn't make much sense is: If they are serious on putting Bryan over, why book him vs Khali, a face? Why not use The Big Show on the actual match?


They were "stacking the deck," if you will. Same reason Vince had Mark Henry (a face) come out to attack Cena last week. It'll all be worth it when Bryan pins Miz.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> They were "stacking the deck," if you will. Same reason Vince had Mark Henry (a face) come out to attack Cena last week. It'll all be worth it when Bryan pins Miz.


That's different, though, because Cena's got all the credibility in the world. Bryan has to be worked up from 0 credibility, and, though crowd support might help, a losing streak won't do that. Should've had him sneak out a win against Khali or Big show, then had him destroyed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is Jericho the only Pro heel that's happy with his rookie?





peowulf said:


> Christian is too.


Heel...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett needs to bring his fcw theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PDF9TwbLFo


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

jericho was gold at the end of the match


----------



## HunterGolden (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's how I'd rank em so far


1.) Daniel Bryan - I don't even think it's close. Has been surprisingly good on the mic, and his matches with Jericho and Khali alone have been better than anything anyone has done on the show thus far. He's shown some versatility, being pretty great in a tag. He can bump like a stoogey heel, work the mat, be a face in peril... he's got all the tools to a ridiculous degree. I'm picking him as the first one voted off because it's blatantly obvious he doesn't need to be there. He'll go as far as the WWE wants him to. He could be a main event guy, he could be a Finlay/Regal/Matt Hardy super-enhancement talent. Either or, he's a huge, huge keeper. 

2.) Wade Barrett - Great look, great Sheik skills, very average in the ring. He's the model of a guy who the WWE will take a chance on early on in his career. He moves well, is pretty decent in tags and so long as his offense is focused for him, he can look great. Pretty good guy to carry. This guy just smacks of a dude who'll lead an awesome stable of floozies someday. He's got main event guy written all over him, provided there's some protection for a few years. 

3.) Skip Sheffield - Great natural charisma, hilarious on the mic. Of all the interactions with the coaches, his dialogues with Regal are by far the best. Could be the catalyst for a Regal face turn and an odd couple tandem. Average in the ring, maybe slightly below average, but this kid really gets the character part of it. I feel like he's got the charisma to be a potential main eventer someday, but I don't know if he's going to be good enough in the ring to get there. Still, he's entertaining enough to be a fun mid card guy, which I think would be an accurate prediction for him right now. 

4.) Justin Gabriel - Very capable baby face in peril and flashy. Should hit the ground running as a viable mid carder on that alone. Something about Gabriel though, screams very 'one-dimensional' to me. I'm skeptical he could be used as a heel. Seems like more of a one trick pony. He's not very comfortable on the mic but has an odd charisma that makes him ok-ish in front of a live crowd. He's Shelton Benjamin or John Morrison with a bit better grasp of how to sell, although I don't know what he'd have that'd potentially vault him ahead of those guys. His biggest hurdle is that there are guys that do what he does, but better. I'll say his ceilling on a few weeks worth of impressions is an upper-midcard baby face, but in all likelihood, a middling baby face that spends time putting others over in the mid card is more accurate. 

5.) David Otunga - Obvious charisma. Sensational on the mic. Great character development outside of the ring. Easily the worst in-ring guy. He's uber-green. The charisma's obviously there, but I don't see him as totally ready for 'the show' yet. Feed him some Finlay/Regal/Hardys though, and they could kill a year before pushing him. One half of the pie is HUGELY there. The other is HUGELY not. They have to come together at some point. I'm going to say I'm unsure yet of whether he'll make it, but if his ring work can come along or they protect him in tags mostly, he could really go places. I see the potential but the skill isn't quite there yet. He's the equivalent of a hot A/AA baseball prospect. 

6.) Darren Young - The only guy who, for me, the jury is still really out on. One week I really like what I see, the next week I really don't. I don't know if he's good at working his character or that CM Punk really sets him up well. I don't know if he's really that good in the ring, or if Punk sets his matches up well. There's lots to like: He's got a good look, moves VERY well, good on the improvisation (covered up several missteps from Otunga in their longer match), speaks reasonably well. The bad is that he's obviously inconsistent as fvck, gets lost if he's on offense for more than 2-3 minutes and isn't good in anything over 5 minutes, period. Keep him in those constraints, you might have something. Like Otunga, I see the potential, but it's really not there yet. Send him to FCW, cook him well, bring him up next year and he could be a serious player.

7.) Heath Slater - Heath's pretty bad across the board. Carlito of all people had a good match with him though, so there might be a slight glimmer of hope. He's hugely un-charasmatic which is hugely problematic when you're billed as the hugely charasmatic guy. He's really, really forced on the mic, doesn't seem at all comfortable in front of the WWE crowd yet and sells like total crap. He doesn't appear to have a clue as to act like a baby face, and you can almost tell that this guy has played heel and little else leading up to this. If he hasn't, then fvck. If he ends up on the roster, he's gone in a year. Back to FCW for more work or release him. I don't know if he's worth it. 

8.) Michael Tarver - I love this gimmick, but I don't see much upside here. He'd make it if this were TNA, but it's not. Not very charasmatic, certainly older, but one hell of a puncher. Not just the gimmick but in general. So not all's lost. He doesn't move as well or bump particularly great, either. He's been on TV very little which tells me the WWE really isn't ready to do much with him, so for now, he's behind Slater, even though Slater's probably all-around worse. 


So that's what I'd say. The two studs here are quite obviously Barrett and Bryan. I think Sheffield is a sure-fire roster spot and Gabriel is in all likelihood as well. Still, it's hard to see an aggressive push for either right off the bat. Otunga needs time, it's just going to depend on where he uses that time. Young's probably not ready yet, while Slater and Tarver are pretty dead in the water.


----------

